# Happy New Year - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (30/12/16)

Getting this in early ​




As we look back upon the past year, we would like to acknowledge those who have helped us shape and support our business. 2016 has been a year of many new developments at Sir Vape and it's you that have made this possible. Thank you, thank you and thank you once again. Thanks for a great year, and we wish you all the best as you embark on 2017.

Please note our opening and closing times over the next few days:

31 Dec - 9:00 till 13:00
1st Jan - Closed
2nd Jan - Closed

From the 3rd onwards our operating hours are back to normal. 8:00am till 5:00pm. Don't forget our coffee lounge is now open and serves the best coffee and pop soda in town. Pull in, chill, sip and vape 

Stay Safe, Have A Blast & Vape Strong

The Sir Vape Team​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (30/12/16)

Happy new year to the @Sir Vape team! 
@BigGuy and @ET

You guys rock and thanks to you for all you have done for the community!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## boxerulez (30/12/16)

Happy new year right back at you guys and a special thank you to @BigGuy for sorting out my new years wish today!!!

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## shabs (1/1/17)

Happy New year Guys

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

